# Brake light switch or something else?



## viceversa (Jul 29, 2015)

My 2008 Versa is having the following issues:
Brake lights not working
Cruise control not working
Will not accelerate over about 2800 RPMs

This seems to be correlated with the vehicle lights being on. The issues began after an emergency stop from a very high speed (such a sudden stop that it shredded my tires).

Other posts I've found seem to indicate that it may be related to the brake light switch, but I haven't seen any of those posts say anything about the headlights.

Also, if it is the brake light switch, is it easy to fix for someone who is not car-savvy? And if we do try a DIY fix and somehow mess it up, it won't make my brakes not function, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Wlkrdog43 (Jun 7, 2021)

viceversa said:


> My 2008 Versa is having the following issues:
> Brake lights not working
> Cruise control not working
> Will not accelerate over about 2800 RPMs
> ...


Try replacing brake light switch. You can find video on YouTube. Its very simple. Won't fix headlight issue


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

viceversa said:


> Other posts I've found seem to indicate that it may be related to the brake light switch, but I haven't seen any of those posts say anything about the headlights.
> 
> Also, if it is the brake light switch, is it easy to fix for someone who is not car-savvy? And if we do try a DIY fix and somehow mess it up, it won't make my brakes not function, correct?


The brake lamps and headlights have to be separate issues, although maybe the cause is common, something may have shifted in the engine box and damaged your wiring. Brake switches are easy-peasy, but the brake lights and CC have different switches. I'd look under the dash and see if maybe you slammed the pedal hard enough to bend the bracket so that both switches aren't making contact when the brake is released.

The headlights are driven by the IPDM (the big fusebox-looking thing under the hood) when the BCM instructs it (via the CANbus). Since the BCM reads the switch stalk and then relays the data to the IPDM, that problem could also be under the dash and not up front.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Wlkrdog43 said:


> Try replacing brake light switch. You can find video on YouTube. Its very simple. Won't fix headlight issue


Hmm, we're both replying to a 6 year old post. Duh. But maybe it will help someone else.


----------

